

New Research Links Scores of Earthquakes to Fracking Wells Near a Fault in Ohio - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/08/us/new-research-links-scores-of-earthquakes-to-fracking-wells-near-a-fault-in-ohio.html?ref=science

======
IndianAstronaut
What data and features of this drilling can we learn from sites with
earthquakes vs those without. Might be a way to improve drilling without
causing earthquakes.

------
luftderfreiheit
The basic story is that the drillers were unlucky. They happened to have a
fault that was "ready to go" right beneath their fracking operation.

